

Ask YC: Should there be an option to hide Karma? - markm

There are many valid arguments to always show karma, but I would suggest that having the choice of customizing your karma display has a net affect of adding value to the site.<p>The obvious advantage of showing Karma is the feedback it creates to help users learn what is accepted commentary.<p>On the other hand showing Karma fosters a type of pro Karma group-think, which takes value away from the site.<p>Anyone have similar thoughts?
======
michael_dorfman
I'm not sure I see the downside of showing Karma. Do you have any specific
examples of groupthink in mind?

~~~
aneesh
for example, I'd say there is a tendency to upmod an item (without really
reading it, or agreeing with it) just because it already has 50 karma.

